# MAHOWALD cycle company Silver King



## mrg (Feb 26, 2020)

So thought I'd throw together a Silver King ( bare frame & fork ) Klunker this morning for the Monark ride Sunday, figured a couple hr project. was going to run some 26 Araya's & trying to use og fork & struts but bolt that holds strut support and actually the aluminum fork legs to the steel fork head tube, tire won't clear bolt or strut support & stock fork cups/bearings always are a pain ( especially monark ) so thoughtof going with a Tange or something but while looking at rear ( never had a clearance problem in the rear ) I didn't think about the custom butterfly stand, never had a SK with a factory aluminum block mount and somebody built a precision butterfly stand. well it's makes things easier to have a junk pike so dug out some 24 in triple steps with 1/2 in pitch and used those for now. Second big problem I've NEVER seen!, I had a pile of stock & vintage BMX cranks/sprockets, decided on one and while screwing on outer bearing race/nut? noticed there was no enough threads on the inside ( measured a few and the early monarks cranks & BB were skinnier ) so screwed it all the way in and came off the threads inside the bottom bracket to the center of the crank so had to rethread it inside BB just to get it apart. back to the junk pile and found a Monark crank/sprocket ( large steel sprocket ) that had enough threads inside, swapped small alu sprocket and it all worked. along with a few other weird little things turned 2 hr project in to 4, could have been alot longer if it wasen't for my JUNK PILE! love my junk pile!. The MAHOWALD badge is a whole other thread!


----------



## West is the Best (Feb 27, 2020)

Very nice cruiser.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2020)

See post #52 here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hardware-store-badged-bikes.90343/page-3


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks good Mark!
And I’ve seen that junk pile. OMG!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice job getting that together Mark!

Sweet badge!


----------

